

Can we stop with the maps? Or do something better? - dgunn

I have a service like an airbnb for X (see my profile if you care). So it would be ideal if users who visit my site could easily see where my services are being provided. Airbnb does this by using a google map (see http://www.airbnb.com/home/coverage).<p>Their implementation of an on-site google map is probably the best I've seen, but still the UX sucks. These maps never work the way you expect, scrolling usually just leaves me at an undesired vertical position of the page forcing me to scroll back into position and use those stupid little plus/minus signs.<p>Basically, because your browser isn't pointed at maps.google.com, interacting with the map will almost certainly produce unwanted and unexpected results.<p>Is there a better way (Maybe not even a map? This may require some out-of-the-box thinking.) for me to show, visually and at a glance, the locations of my service? Has anyone thought of something better than these maps? My guess is no since I see them everywhere.<p>Any help appreciated.
======
jtardie
There certainly is a better way!

<http://mapbox.com/> <http://leaflet.cloudmade.com/>

Both have been gaining quite a bit of traction lately. Certainly worth
checking out I think.

Regarding comprehension, maps seem to be efficient. Not sure of any ways that
intuitively make as much sense as a well made map.

